# I've been studying so much that it has been in my dreams/nightmares



## lundy (Mar 17, 2015)

Last night I had a dream I was camping and got drunk and got an inner lip tattoo that said "HVAC design". The morning after I woke up with swollen lips and couldn't go in to work. It was horrifying. All of this studying better pay off.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 17, 2015)

This is a good sign, welcome the P.E. dreams, embrace them, and channel them into even more studying. If you're not studying to the point where you're dreaming about it you're not doing it right.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 17, 2015)

The meaning of this dream is clear, you must take the PE drunk.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 17, 2015)

I thought that was the only guaranteed way to pass? Worked for me!


----------



## lundy (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm for sure having my fiance bring a flask for me afterwards. Then head to the closest brewery in Salem, OR. I have anhydrous caffeine powder that will for sure perk me up for the morning section. I'll be raring to go!


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 17, 2015)

Good luck lundy!!!!!


----------



## lundy (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you very much! Also to everybody on this forum as well!


----------



## The Wizard (Mar 17, 2015)

My dream came 3 weeks AFTER taking the PE exam for the first time. In my dream, I missed passing by one question. Sure enough, my dream came true!

I was one of the unlucky ones that scored a 56 in Civil Transportation last April and didn't pass (getting a 56 and not passing is unheard of....just my luck). I did pass this last October though.


----------



## lundy (Mar 17, 2015)

The Wizard said:


> My dream came 3 weeks AFTER taking the PE exam for the first time. In my dream, I missed passing by one question. Sure enough, my dream came true!
> 
> I was one of the unlucky ones that scored a 56 in Civil Transportation last April and didn't pass (getting a 56 and not passing is unheard of....just my luck). I did pass this last October though.


Ouch...ouch. At least you came back to dominate it!

I sure do hope I my dream doesn't come true and get an under lip tattoo of "HVAC design" though. I would easily be the hardest PE I know though. I could become the Eminem of HVAC rappers. Get my rap on about vapor-compression cycles and psychrometrics. Instead of AK-47's I have my R-401a and R-22.


----------



## The Wizard (Mar 17, 2015)

LOL at "Eminem of HVAC rappers". Maybe you'd prefer to be the Vanilla Ice of HVAC rappers? haha


----------



## lundy (Mar 17, 2015)

I would like to blend Vanilla Ice/Eminem/Weird Al/Afroman and some Bill Nye in there as well. Then make it in to an educational album for the PE...I would be all over that.


----------



## IlliniWood (Mar 18, 2015)

lundy said:


> I would like to blend Vanilla Ice/Eminem/Weird Al/Afroman and some Bill Nye in there as well. Then make it in to an educational album for the PE...I would be all over that.




Are you sure you aren't drunk now?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 18, 2015)

I took the exam 10 years ago and I still have nightmares


----------



## lundy (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh I wasn't drunk at all... I'm thinking something along the lines of this http://youtu.be/XoyRv2sab50

I'm not a tech or an installer but this is pretty damn good


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Mar 28, 2015)

Took the exam three times...will have nightmares the rest of my life!


----------

